# Audi Exclusive Sighting: TT RS Painted Mexico Blue



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Mexico Blue seems to be a recent favorite of Audi's skunkworks quattro GmbH and their Audi Exclusive paint-it-whatever-color-you-want-it service Audi Exclusive. We've seen this vibrant blue with a tinge of green before, just last week even on an RS 6 cruising the streets of Munich. We think such a bold color belongs best on a wilder RS spec Audi and the TT RS certainly fills the bill. Care to see more? Click through to the German auto listing sight Mobile.de for more photos. Thanks Hans Z for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

This is my favorite one so far of the odd colored TT's. I'd actually drive this!


----------

